# Moving On Up, Pick Up Our New To Us 2005 23rs Soon



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

I am so glad to find a forum for just outbacks.

We pick up out new rig this Saturday... Can't wait. We currently have a '97 Jayco popup that we have really enjoyed but have totally outgrown. I loved moding the pup and belong to popup explorer. Was starting to get a little discouraged that TT owners don't seem to mod much.... until I found this site last night...... Love the ideas on here.... already working on the DH, that it can be done..... He doesn't see things the way I do ... but if someone else has done it and I can prove it.... much easier to win!!! I am all about making my life easier and not that concerned with resale.

We started with a tent when we moved to NH almost 10 years ago. We actually managed with a Nissan sentra (2 door) and a cargo roof box. All the gear and 3 kids, much smaller than now. Then we moved up to a the popup in 2003. Made life alot easier than the tent.... Now we are tired of the short season and if I have to do the duffle shuffle one more night I will die.... We considered a couple hybrid models but I was very happy with the construction of the OB... especially for the price. Origionally we were interested in the model with the quad bunk, but found a good deal on the 23rs....which might actually be better long term. My monster children are only getting bigger and I am sure would quickly outgrow those little bunks. Not so good for the fighting now but I figure they won't want to go with us much longer, at least the teenagers won't. One can crash on the couch if its too much of an issue which I am sure it will be for my lovely DD. She is so pleasant to be around latelyl...lol

So first project.... cover that ugly couch fabric and dinette soon to follow. Curtains won't be far behind especially in the rear bed if the blinds are as noice as everyone says. Haven't yet decided if everything should be the same fabric or just complimentary or even completely different. I guess it will depend on the amounts of fabric I need and the price I can find. I think I will cover up the border with something a little less floral. Purple grey definetly not my choice. 
DH first project is a bunk ladder and rail to make that bunk useable. Anyone make the bunk bigger? Bring it out more and add legs... Or is the head clearance too small on the queen bed?

Can't wait to mod it into shape...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi materialgirl
















AND Congrats!! 

You sound pretty crafty with the fabric make over...That is going to require photo posting ya know!

Better not miss the Northeast Spring Rally coming up in May!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome









It sounds like you have a lot of plans. Post pics when you do some of these mods.









We also came out of a Pop up and are glad we moved over to the Outback line.

Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Here is a link to some pictures showing you the top bunk bed was changed to ensure kids don't roll out of the bunk. You can also see the ladder that was built to make it easy for them to get up there. Click on the link in my sig file for more mod ideas. (I'm in the process of updating me web page right now...so some mods are still being added to the site)

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/b..._and_ladder.htm


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't be so sure they won't want to go when they're teenagers. I have 2 17yr girls, a 14yr old girl, and an 8yr old boy all salivating about St. Georges Island for spring break the week of April 14th. I shuv all of them in the quad bunks.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I thought you were telling my story. I was a pupper and was with pop up explorer. I am glad I made the trade to my Outback. I know you will love the trailer.


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes.....

Love the mods. The ladder is great. Already showed my DH. I will keep you posted on my mods.

Again thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!









You must be pretty good with a sewing machine to have all those plans. I made curtains for our bed area, and, fortunately made them a little bit longer than I would have had to. Since we did the king bed mod we sleep with our heads at the window. It is truly amazing how much cold the curtains keep out. They are lined.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on the 23RS! We love ours - great floorplan!

-CC


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new TT! We also moved up from a pop up (Coleman). Ours didn't have a toilet, fridge, or shower, so this is a huge upgrade for us. We haven't even been out camping in our yet, but the mod bug has already bitten! I've already changed out some of the lights for LEDs, upgraded to 2x6volt batteries, added a solar panel, and added an atwood electric tongue jack. The next mods that will be done in the next month are shelves in the bunkhouse wardrobes, installing the tornado flush, and upgrading the speakers. I've already got the tornado, and I ordered some sweet MB Quart 5.25" speakers that are being delivered tomorrow.

We looked at about half a dozen rear slide type campers, but we found the quality of the Outback toi be about the best. We also liked the finishes in the outback, and we love this forum. I think that this forum will be absolutely invaluable in the coming years. Good luck with your new toy, and Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS AND ENJOY !!!!!*


----------

